# Thesis survey on Western expats' experiences in South Korea (business field)



## Jessica Deb

Hello everyone ! As part of my master thesis about culture shock in the East Asian business workplace, I have created a questionnaire aimed at *Western expatriates (Europe, America, Australia, New Zealand or South Africa) working in the business field in South Korea*. If you have a little bit of extra time on your hands, I would be really grateful if you could fill it in. This survey is completely anonymous and will take you around 10 minutes to complete (it might be more or less depending on your own experience of culture shock). Your answers would truly be precious for my research and could potentially help future expatriates integrate better in the Korean workplace.

Link of the questionnaire ==> Western expatriates' experiences of culture shock in South Korea
I thank you in advance for your participation !


----------

